

Charity day: Give away one idea. One that you love for good Karma - rokhayakebe

1. Simple online tool for craigslist power seller (with no technical expertise) to create templates on the fly.
2. ihatemyjob social network (80% of people hate their job, something can be build around this and I dont mean another linkedin )
3.Unmatched or Edisharmony.com ( I mean seriously  most marriages last 7 years, maybe harmony is not the way to go )
======
run4yourlives
What would unmatched do, exactly?

